# Bremont SuperMarine vs Breitling SuperOcean 44 Special



## ddossett1976

I posted this same topic in the Breitling forum but wanted to be sure I get answer from Bremont owners in case you didn't see my post there so here is the question. I have narrowed my search down to these two watches the Breitling SuperOcean 44 special or the Bremont SuperMarine and wanted to get you guys opinion on which one you would buy and why ?
Thanks for your help,
Danny


----------



## ddossett1976

Bremont owners talk to me ???


----------



## Tagdevil

Breitling makes a very nice watch and I seriously considered an SO (the older design with the rubber in the bezel) before purchasing my Bremont as well. The Bremont has unique timeless classic good looks that no Breitling can match and the Bremont build is super strong. The 43mm size is perfect as well. 

What is the SO "special"? Pic please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddossett1976

Tagdevil said:


> Breitling makes a very nice watch and I seriously considered an SO (the older design with the rubber in the bezel) before purchasing my Bremont as well. The Bremont has unique timeless classic good looks that no Breitling can match and the Bremont build is super strong. The 43mm size is perfect as well.
> 
> What is the SO "special"? Pic please
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddossett1976

Sure like this watch as well tho


----------



## GregBe

I am certainly biased, as I own the Supermarine, but as Tagdevil said...the Bremont has a bit of a more classic look to my eyes.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

ddossett1976 said:


> I posted this same topic in the Breitling forum but wanted to be sure I get answer from Bremont owners in case you didn't see my post there so here is the question. I have narrowed my search down to these two watches the Breitling SuperOcean 44 special or the Bremont SuperMarine and wanted to get you guys opinion on which one you would buy and why ?
> Thanks for your help,
> Danny


What else do you own Danny? Is a DLC diver versatile enough for everyday wear?


----------



## ddossett1976

GoBuffs11 said:


> What else do you own Danny? Is a DLC diver versatile enough for everyday wear?


The only watch I currently own is a Resco Blackfrog.


----------



## Substance-p

I've owned the S2000 and I currently own an SO 44 (different version than the one you are considering though).

I think the technical advancements in the Bremont are nice and it is relatively unknown by non-WISers, which I liked. The Breitling, on the other hand, was a more of a dress diver for me (lots of beautiful being)-which wouldn't be the case in the one you are considering.

In terms of resale, I think the market is wider for Breitling just because more people know of them.

I found my Breitling to wear taller, and the Bremont felt longer/wider. Both were comfortable.

Fit and finish were comparable-both nice watches. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddossett1976

Thanks for your input


----------



## Tagdevil

Bremont by a country mile. I'm not a fan of DLC watches. Looks "militant". Not for me but nice if you like that kind of thing I guess.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coogan

It really is all about "your" taste in watches. I have a SuperOcean and absolutely love it. The Supermarine is very nice as well, but lets face it, in the Diver watch category, the history and name behind the SuperOcean put it squarely in a place that the Supermarine can't compete with, no matter how over engineered the watch is. It really comes down to what is important to you. Swiss made? History/Heritage? Name recognition? I just bought my first Bremont (Boeing 247) and both Bremont and Breitling make amazing watches. To argue which is better is pretty silly conversation, no matter which you chose you will have an amazing time piece. Good luck with the purchase and Enjoy it!


----------



## ataripower

My brother recently got the SuperMarine and I have to say it's a stunner, tempted myself now


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Hands down the Bremont is the winner and one of my personal favorites as well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

No doubt about it......










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore

I have the Supermarine S500/bk and I love it. I purchased it last September and I did a review on it, comparing it to my Hydrocarbon Airborne. You can read it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/revi...irborne-bremont-supermarine-s500-2493674.html


----------



## TigerDore

My BK brothah!



Tagdevil said:


> No doubt about it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller

I haven't owned either so maybe my view is less biased, and I am a fan of both brands. Of the 2 you have shown here the Bremont wins. Too much on the Breitling dial looks block shaped, the bezel font is too large, and I dislike the way the 24hr ring interferes with the markers. The Bremont dial looks more balanced and well executed. All it lacks is a 24hr ring.


----------

